# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Chuyên đúc các thiết bị, chi tiết máy, bi nghiền, tấm lót…

## viettnamtbicasting

Công ty cổ phần sản xuất & chuyển giao công nghệ Việt Nam TBI gửi tới quý khách lời chào trân trọng và rất mong được đồng hành cùng Quý khách trong quá trình sản xuất , kinh doanh, cung ứng vật tư phụ trợ cho các ngành công nghiệp.

Công ty chúng tôi với đội ngũ kỹ sư, cán bộ kỹ thuật và công nhân lành nghề qua nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong ngành đúc trên công nghệ đúc khuôn tự hủy, khuôn cát… chúng tôi xin giới thiệu một số sản phẩm đặc trưng đã và đang sản xuất cung ứng trên thị trường của công ty cụ thể như sau:

1.      Bi nghiền các loại

2.      Tấm lót, vách nghiền

3.      Sàng phân ly

4.      Ghi lạnh

5.      Ống lồng

6.      Cánh van

7.      Bánh răng sao, răng gàu…

8.      Các chi tiết đúc bằng gang, thép, hợp kim… trọng lượng từ 0,2kg đến 5 tấn

Các sản phẩm đúc gang, sắt, thép… tùy theo yêu cầu của quý khách chúng tôi có thể pha liệu đúc đúng mác thép, phù hợp với công nghệ sản xuất của từng đơn vị, bảo hành độ bền, độ hao mòn của sản phẩm trong quá trình sản xuất, nhằm giảm chi phí, giảm tỷ lệ hao mòn vật tư phụ trợ ở mức thấp nhất.

Rất mong nhận được sự hợp tác vững bền, dài lâu của Quý khách hàng

Website:www.tbi.vn; Email:vietnamtbi@tbi.vn
ĐT: 0462536188
DĐ: 0988669734

----------


## linhlinh869

cái này we mình làm nhiều lắm vì là làng cơ khí mà

----------

